# Dart vs Playing Card



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Using a blowgun I went for a card cut. I'm hitting the edge pretty well but not getting the complete clean slice. I could increase the power but then a steady shot will be difficult. I'm satisfied for now. I'm going to do the match light next.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great effort, TF! I think I would go for a razor dart rather than a blunt.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I double posted one of the videos so here is the one that was supposed to be posted


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Great shooting.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That's some fine shooting right there. What distance are these....10 meters? I know I couldn't hit a card from 5 ft.

Can't wait to see a match light. I know you can do it.

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> That's some fine shooting right there. What distance are these....10 meters? I know I couldn't hit a card from 5 ft.
> 
> Can't wait to see a match light. I know you can do it.
> 
> Todd


These were 7 meters.


----------

